# Which Optima Yellow Model?



## Nosmonster (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm upgrading to the Optima yellow top battery as the main starter battery, which will also be powering a 900 watt amp SQ system.
I was going to get the D34/78, which has top and side posts, but I noticed the negative is on the wrong side, as compared to our stock battery terminal location.
Has anyone installed a yellow top Optima in the Cruze, and if so, which model will fit without major modification. I'd rather not have to modify the heck out of the stock configuration of cables and power distribution.

Thanks, all!


----------



## Nosmonster (Jan 24, 2013)

Nobody has installed an aftermarket battery in the Cruze? Bump...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nosmonster (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, I went with an Optima D34-78 yellow top with top and side posts. I'll just make it work. I was hoping to not have to do that many mods, but My options are slim. If anybody would like pics of the final setup, chime in and I'll make sure to take pics along the way. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Nosmonster said:


> Well, I went with an Optima D34-78 yellow top with top and side posts. I'll just make it work. I was hoping to not have to do that many mods, but My options are slim. If anybody would like pics of the final setup, chime in and I'll make sure to take pics along the way.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Its always a good idea to take pictures on a DIY for your fellow cruzers.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hey did this yellow top battery work in your car? I have a 13 chevy cruze lt turbo and I'm wanting to upgrade my battery as well but don't know which one to order and really don't want to mess with the car to much. I already done the big 3


----------

